# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  ΠΣΕΑΣΔ Κύπελλο 2001

## Polyneikos



----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η παραπάνω παρουσίαση είναι από το περιοδικό των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ*, Bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος No7-Ιούλιος 2002, που ανέβηκε πρόσφατα ηλεκτρονικά στο blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορια Fitness


*

*


Εφήβων -75


**

Εφήβων +75


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Masters 40+


*


*
Γυναίκες


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Open Αλλοδαπών

**


Men BB -70


**


Men BB -75

*

*


Men BB -80

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Kατηγορία Men BB -90*






*Kατηγορία Men BB +90*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η μάχη του Οverall*

----------

